# Lincoln Trail Retriever Club 2013 Spring Trial



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Is any able to post information on the Lincoln Trail Retriever Club 2013 Spring Trial as events happen?


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, please. Any information would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

Derby callbacks to 3rd series: 1,3,4,5,6,7,10,12,14,17,19,20,21,22


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks john


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Brooks and Debbie Gibson say WOO-HOO!!! for Trey Lawrence and Dana Young of Tall Oaks Retrievers and Wine for winning the Derby. 25 points in 7 trials. AWESOME!!


----------



## MikeStill1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Any derby updates?

Any limited updates?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open callbacks to double dry pop, single landblind:
2,4,6,7,9,11,12,13,18,19,22,23,24,25,26,28,
30,31,32,33,36,38,40,41,43(starts),46,47,48,
51,52,53,54,57,58,61,64,66,67,68,70,71,72,74,75


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Any word on am


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to landblind:
2,3,4,5,10,12,14,17,18,20,22,24,26,29,33,34,35,36,37,39,40,44,45,46,47,48,50


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks guys anything on the Qual


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Callbacks in open?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Qualifying was running their waterblind when we left the grounds alittle bit ago... Sorry don't have numbers for it.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

MikeStill1 said:


> Any derby updates?
> 
> Any limited updates?


Mike, nice Avatar! It looks like you've spent a Thanksgiving in Stuttgart before! Chris


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

any QAA call backs Please


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congrats to Scott Harp/handler and Jonathan Thweatt/owner for the Q win with Gauge!


----------



## MikeStill1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes Chris, I've been lucky enough to get to play on the stage on Saturday there.


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Any update on the Open?


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Q Results:

1. 37 Gauge / H Scott Harp
2. 31 Chicka / H Barb Kirby
3. 39 Joy / H Bobby Smith
4. 46 Alfie / H Matt Griffiths
RJ 36 Pink / H Chad Clagg

JAMS 28, 33,


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Matt and Alfie


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

Congrats Matt and Alfie!!


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Any word on am


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

jerrod denton said:


> Any word on am


All I know is Mark Brashear won with Denali!!! Congrats to Mark and the Wells!


----------



## russell.jason2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats to Mark Brashear and Denali!!! Way to go! Two wins for Mark this year...Roxy in a Qual and now Denali in the AM! Way to go Mark and Jimmie D at Wild Wings Retrievers...A great team!!!


----------



## bcollins (Nov 14, 2007)

Good trial on good grounds thanks to all who put on the LTRC trial and big shout out to THE HEAD COACH on AM win


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Coach, couldn't happen to a better guy. And I like Denali too!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Erin O'Brien said:


> All I know is Mark Brashear won with Denali!!! Congrats to Mark and the Wells!


*Attagirl Denali,* and Marc, Mark, and Jimmie too.


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations to Team Traitor, including handler Scott Harp and owner Dan Wegner. This was Traitor's first ever Open, and not only did he finish it, he was chasing color right up to the last bird. Quite an accomplishment fellows!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Lanse Brown

2nd in the Open with Nora

4th in the Amateur with Rosa

2nd in the Derby with a one eyed, stub tail,male , Lee

makes the trek on your way up north to Montana just a little nicer....


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to Lanse Brown
> 
> 2nd in the Open with Nora
> 
> ...


Way to go Lanse!!!! I knew that Lee dog was something special, tail-less and all! Congrats on all three of them, you must be doing something right!

Dan


----------

